# Dealer told me today that the next wave of W8's are going through some "tweeking"



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Have any of you heard anything about this so-called engine "tweeking" the W8's are going through? If this is the case, I will just wait for them.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Dealer told me today that the next wave of W8's are going through some "tweeking" (Pontifex)*

Did he elaborate at all? I know that VW will modify the computer programing on all engines from time to time and provide updates when you go in for service. This is routine, and possibly he was referring to this???


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

No...he gave no details. Sorry.


----------

